# easy to use receiver?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

stereo only ?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

No highs - No lows- ....must be Bose.
😑


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it Bose 5 (model) cubes or 5 (quantity) Bose cubes? Double stack or single cube? On stands? Room already wired for sound?
Since vinyl records making a comeback, many current receivers have added turntable feature back in. Needed amplification is built into receiver.
Best deals to see and touch are Best Buy or other brick stores. Then look for their returns and demos pile.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if its for TT only, and maybe AM/FM. i would go on craigslist or marketplace and get a cool older dial reciever.
some of those are really cool.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Speakers are bose double stack cubes. 5 of them plus big sub woofer but the woofer is not being used. My mom, and she's not a fan of the woofer. I searched a little. The turn table adapter I got is listed in crutchfield as well (so assuming it was a good brand), so I'll be looking for regular receiver. One discussion seems to endorse danon. But I am also looking for easy to use, less buttons better, kind of equipment. Some very expensive brands were like it, bang olafson(name?), but maybe my memory is hazy.
Thank you all for the reply.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

carpdad said:


> One discussion seems to endorse danon.


Isn't that yogurt?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> Isn't that yogurt?


. we have a live one here


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

carpdad said:


> But I am also looking for easy to use, less buttons better,


be very carefull with that. the thing can have 3 buttons, and the process of controlling the unit is a nightmare because of it. this is one product that benifits from more buttons.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

I always go Denon.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am looking for a HD Radio receiver = not easy.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll try not to shop when hungry. Thank you all for the replies. It's a good point about the buttons.


----------

